# Question on turn signals



## redn8 (Jul 25, 2011)

My turn signals won't flash but will light up. I looked at the fuse and it looks fine. I don't think it's the bulbs because they both went out yesterday. The emergency flasher works and the lights come on. The brake light works so I'm stumped.

Any help would greatly be appreciately.


----------



## silver golf (Feb 4, 2011)

i have a same problem with mine, fuse is fine but it wont flash and flasher it doesn't work either 

brake light is fine


----------



## paul99 (Oct 1, 2000)

change hazard flasher
I had this problem years back in my A6, after research and swapping different parts changed flasher and problem solved, there is a lot of wiring tight to Hazard Flasher, lights, turn signals , switch,


----------



## redn8 (Jul 25, 2011)

*Question on turn signals.*

You ae dead on. I took my car to the dealer and that is what they diagnosed. Of couse they had to order the part and it wasn't exactly cheap. I hope to have my car back tomorrow, 4 days without a car. It's amazing how much you use your car when you don't have it.

Thank you!


----------



## oldrick55 (Dec 15, 2015)

*Flashers don't work*

My 1991 cabby is having similar problem changed bulbs ,the dash indicator glows dull green and bright green when signal activated but no flash hazard lights flash and flasher module clicks at right rate . Help!


----------

